
$250K Salary Could Qualify for Subsidized Housing Under New Palo Alto Plan - mathattack
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/03/22/250k-per-year-salary-could-qualify-for-subsidized-housing-under-new-palo-alto-plan/
======
mathattack
_“I just find it kind of sad that we are reducing ourselves to this small
profile of young, rich, mostly white, mostly tech. It’s not the community that
I moved into 33 years ago,” Bean said._

This is at odds with what I see - the tech community on the Peninsula is
incredibly diverse.

